# St. Mary's area memorial weekend



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

had our annual family fishing trip this weekend in the sault off sugar island. Fished for 2 1/2 days and caught plenty of northern pike and even found some whitefish and Menominee with the help of some Michigan sportsman. Really love this area of the state.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice catch nothing compares to fishing in the UP.Just te atmosphere a lone.I fish up there every year since 1960 until a couple years ago by Cederville old age took over nobody to go with anymore everybody either died or can,t do it anymore,I rather fish up there and catch just a couple or none than done here and catch a boat load.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

Nice!
I live here and love this area! Fished downstate this weekend, got a question at the marina and said we live in the UP. Guy asks why? I replied that we love it here, and we get bears in the back yard. The lady's jaw drops and the guy says it is way too cold.
And that's just fine with me.


----------



## wirespider (Mar 19, 2017)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 257399
> View attachment 257400
> View attachment 257401
> View attachment 257402
> ...


Maple did you try the upper river liked we talked about. Drop me a PM if you would like to give more detail.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

arbutus said:


> Nice!
> I live here and love this area! Fished downstate this weekend, got a question at the marina and said we live in the UP. Guy asks why? I replied that we love it here, and we get bears in the back yard. The lady's jaw drops and the guy says it is way too cold.
> And that's just fine with me.


I get pretty much get the same response as you when folks find out where I am from but after a comment like that it is really satisfying to look them in the eye and with a smile on my face respond back with "Any place this good, needs weather this bad, for this long, to keep most of the riffraff out". If feeling spunky I add, "where are you from?'' 

One can insert "mosquitos", "black flies" or merely "bugs" in place of "weather" when the situation warrants. FM


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I will prob live there one day as well, for now I just visit. Prob my favorite place I've ever fished. Just beautiful and huge!


----------

